# FISHING THE JAMESTOWN RES.



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've started fishing the res. for the first time this year. So far I've been able to catch a few walleyes with a jem-n-eye and fatheads, nothing to write home about. got a couple in the pan though. I'm wondering if anything/anybody has had any better luck with either eye's or anything else anywhere. Also looking to sell semi-permanant 8'x8' folding ice house.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The Res. is a on or off lake. Today I was out there with Hustad, and it was an off day. Cut all kinds of holes, saw some suckers on the Vex. Caught NOTHING???


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Mav -

Sounds like you guys had a slow day. I didn't make it out with you guys, still would have been fun to try...


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey ficher45, wondering what you are asking for the house and some details about it; homemade?, shape?, and if you have any pictures that you could send me of it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Slow all around then. I got out for my first weekend on the ice. Four lakes (Ashtabula (twice), Kee, Moon, & Spiritwood.) One keeper perch to show for it, and five all together. Pretty pathetic.

You guys realize it was because I was out fishing that things were so slow right? When it comes to winter fishing...I shoulda been there yesterday!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> You guys realize it was because I was out fishing that things were so slow right? When it comes to winter fishing...I shoulda been there yesterday!


That's the story of my winter. I'm always out at the wrong time, but heck it's better than sitting at home.

Ya Mav and I moved 3 times to spots that have produced and only some small perch and a lot of suckers moving on the Aqua Vu. We couldn't find the fish.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Chris, I feel you pain, Sunday my buddy and I fished three different lakes..drilled about 50 holes and did not mark a single fish...These are spots and lakes that have been producing all winter...Not sure where the fish went..we tried shallow, deep, Points...Holes, Humps,...nothing


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

well I've been having luck the 6-7 times I've been out. I use or have used the Jem-n-eye with fatheads about 12" off the bottom in 22' of water. Hopefully it works for someone else two. seems like the glow in the dark white works best with chartruse next. seems like they bite best during the day till sundown for me.


----------

